# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Nam Hằng

## yeuyeu

*Khách sạn sầm sơn*. Khách sạn Nam Hằng là khách sạn tại Sầm Sơn có kiến trúc khá đặc biệt, với nội thất hiện đại, điểm xuyết những trang trí tinh tế mang đậm hồn quê Việt, gây ấn tượng cho du khách khi đến nghỉ tại đây. Nằm ngay bãi tắm A của khu du lịch biển Sầm Sơn với một mặt hướng ra biển trên đường Hồ Xuân Hương, mặt kia là đường Thanh Niên rộng rãi, mát mẻ của Thị xã biển Sầm Sơn. Khách sạn sầm sơn Nam Hằng là địa chỉ tìm đến của không ít du khách khi đến tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ hè cùng gia đình tại Sầm Sơn.

Nếu chọn khách sạn Nam Hằng là nơi nghỉ ngơi của bạn khi đến *Sầm Sơn*. Bạn và gia đình sẽ được tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ thoải mái và tiện nghi nhất. Với 30 phòng nghỉ từ 20-22m2, nội thất bên trong được trang trí hiện đại, sang trọng và đầy đủ các dịch vụ từ tivi, tủ lạnh, điều hòa, nơi tiếp khách…tạo cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái như đang ở chính nhà của mình.


Sảnh tiếp khách và phòng khách được bày trí đẹp mắt và được trang trí tranh gốm đá trong nhà tạo ra không gian gần gũi, hòa cùng thiên nhiên.
Đặc biệt khách sạn có hệ thống phòng ăn sạch sẽ, mát mẻ và có 02 phòng ăn, trong đó có 1 phòng ăn lạnh với chức chứa 150 khách và một phòng ăn thường có 200 khách với chỗ ngồi rộng rãi.Ngoài ra nhà bếp của khách sạn còn có cả thực đơn đầy đủ các món theo từng bữa ăn và phục vụ theo nhu cầu của khách. Từ những món đơn giản như: ngao hấp, rau muống xào tỏi , đến những món cầu kỳ như Tôm chao, sò nướng…Thực đơn phong phú các món ăn và luôn đảm bảo nguồn nguyên liệu tươi ngon và đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm.Trang bị hệ thống giàn karaoke hiện đại, chất lượng âm thanh tốt nhất, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho du khách những giờ phút giải trí vui vẻ và ý nghĩa.Hơn hết, điều khiến du khách ấn tượng khi tới với khách sạn là sự phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và chu đáo của nhân viên khách sạn. Với tiêu chí đặt lợi ích và sự thoải mái của du khách lên hàng đầu, khách sạn Nam Hằng chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho bạn một kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời đầy ý nghĩa.Hãy đến Sầm Sơn và đến với *khách sạn Nam Hằng*. Chúng tôi luôn hân hạnh phục vụ!*KHÁCH SẠN NAM HẰNG SẦM SƠN**
06 Đường Thanh Niên – Bãi tắm A – Sầm Sơn.
Điện thoại: 0372.889.345
Hotline: 0123.585.8686/ 0974.493.228*

----------

